

IPad Universal Applications and Private APIs - st3fan
http://stefan.arentz.ca/2010/04/10/universal-applications-and-private-apis/

======
ryanpetrich
Over half the APIs introduced in both 3.2 and 4.0 were formerly private APIs.
We've been having a lot of fun with them in jailbreak-land :)

------
cgranade
This is a good demonstration of why the whole "private APIs" distinction is
harmful. It allows Apple to continually be several steps ahead in application
development, and it also makes the already capricious and arbitrary App Store
approval process even worse.

------
allwein
I don't understand the problem here. This would only ever cause an issue if
Apple were to take a formally public API and make it private.

------
tolmasky
oh the webs we weave, this is pretty hilarious

